# Breeders in Philippines?



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm planning to buy a partner for my hedgie but I don't know where to find good breeders in Manila (I live in Pasig). I don't like to buy at petshop because some petshops doesn't provide the care that the breeder can give.


----------



## rusty (Apr 1, 2014)

hello is your hedgehog tame already... I'm Pinoy and new owner of hedgehog..


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes he is very tamed


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just so you know, unless you're really looking to breed for other reasons, your hedgehog doesn't need a partner. He doesn't absolutely need to mate & male hedgehogs don't get along, usually. Just wanted to say that first!

I can't help with names of breeders, unfortunately, but if you are planning to breed, just make sure you do a lot of reading and research first so you know what to expect. Make sure you have a vet on hand as well, in case the female has any birth complications. Otherwise if something goes wrong, she could easily die. There's a lot of information on the Breeding & Babies forum on here, and once you do find a breeder to work with, they can give you more advice & tips, especially anything that might be particularly useful for you guys in the Philippines (such as supplies, vets, etc.)! Good luck.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

We have so many breeders in the Philippines and most are located in Metro Manila. I want to warn you though that most are backyard breeders and the likely of mass breeding and inbreeding lurks within their premises and they may not tell you that even to the people they know. They may have very beautiful colors that can catch your eyes but beware. We don't have any proven pedigree of hedgehogs in our country and many will claim that they have, boasting lists of their hedgehogs' lineage. They will not have any comprehensive history or records of their hedgehogs well-being. Almost everyone who sell their hedgehogs online are backyard breeders so pick wisely. Ask questions. Don't be afraid to know everything about their hedgehogs because you will be the one who will benefit from it and the people to whom you'll share your future hoglets. Don't consider money as the main reason for acquiring and breeding. You don't want to own a healthy-looking hedgehog you bought for a reasonable price but comes with lots of inherited illnesses that may surface in the future, don't you?

I encourage you to learn more about breeding and have a deeper understanding of it if that is your purpose of giving your hedgie a partner. As much as possible, have only one first and experience the life with a hedgehog considering the risks that may come with it. It's better to be prepared.

^_^


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Lilysmommy and miyonette  I did so many researches about hedgehog breeding till now. Maybe I will enjoy my life with only one hedgie first before breeding them. This is my first hedgie and I don't want to risk his health, does breeding hedgehog affects their health or behavior? I know that you should not disturb a hedgie with newborns for the first week, right? Will she eat the babies when you watch her giving birth to them? (I read it from a comment on a video of hedgie giving birth)
Thanks for your answers


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, yeah! It will definitely affect everything about the hedgehog. I have known so many horrors than comes with breeding though I haven't experienced them and I'm praying I won't. You should know that too. Breeding is not easy as pie. There are so many things that you have to consider. One thing is that we have a very few vets who really cater hedgehogs and sometimes they are on a round. I know you don't want to end up with a hedgehog who needs ceasarian in the middle of the night. There's so many things you have to learn. Many things you have to know. It's like preparing for the best nursery for your own baby.

And just like what I said, we're already overwhelmed of too many breeders and aspiring breeders as well. And many get their information in the wrong place from the wrong people. Many will just adopt a norm that so called breeders establish because IT CAN BE DONE just for the heck of breeding and share this with the buyers they had who wanted to breed and the chain reaction continues. 

Please forgive me if I may sound like ranting. It's just the sentiment I have towards breeding. I did breeding and it's easier said than done. I've known people who breed but the stories of babies and moms dying is like a normal cycle of life when they could have done something. 

Until now, I have much to learn. What more should you? So, I hope I enlightened you in someway. This site have so many informations you can read and learn even from a simple post of an owner's experience. Knowing beforehand is much better than be in a situation you can't handle. I've started from here. ^_^


----------

